# recoverdm



## roddierod (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever used recoverdm to tray and recover a damaged hard drive?

If so could you show me some examples on how it works. The man page isn't too useful.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 2, 2009)

I have used dd_rescue (Note the underscore, there is also ddrescue, which is a different program, although with a similar goal), it works pretty well in my experience.


----------



## roddierod (May 2, 2009)

thanks...i'll give it a look, i missed it when looking through th ports.


----------

